# First call problem [6.2a Unzippered]



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, guys to keep a long story short i was on out of town and suspended my account when i had 6.2 when i came back i had 6.2a with pending restart so i restarted my unit and for the life of me can't record anything with out a first call
but, it keeps saying "failed while negotiating," So i thought putting zipper in could take care of the problem however, did not. So i decided to CDE and able to view shows but, still unable to record without that first call.. 

Yelp.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You're best bet is to re-hack your tivo, dig around online for different versions of fakecall.tcl (there's several) and use them. Or edit fakecall to set the approriate MFS values (I believe this was similar to the bug with fakecall and 6.3x that had trouble with the initial setup call.) If you can't find one that works, PM me and I might be able to dig one up.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds like i need to goto the store.
would fakecall still be in the hardrive after a clear delete all?


(info)

-I guess someone update Imgburn and the settings were set differntly 
but, I did recall on the first zipper 2.9 iso was verified with MD5 checksum and then loaded it to the tivo

- Then i created another cd with imgburn with all check boxes off with Mode1/2048
loaded it too the tivo and same result

-Also want to include that i was not able to sucessfully run zipper since 6.2a
b/c usb wasnt found during "almost there screen." I've remember looking at it and there were no power or transmissions thru the whole process


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm thinking to restore back to 6.2 then wait for the darn update again


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Good news... I know my home made null modem adapter works this is what i pulled..


```
CPU revision is: 00005430                         
FPU revision is: 00005410                         
Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.                                                  
Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.                                           
Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19                                                                                
:25 PST 2004            
Determined physical RAM map:                            
 memory: 04000000 @ 00000000 (usable)                                     
On node 0 totalpages: 16384                           
zone(0): 16384 pages.                     
zone(1): 0 pages.                 
zone(2): 0 pages.                 
Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware                                                                                
=false      
Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 coun                                    
Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS                                         
Contiguous region 1: 8388608 bytes @ address 0x80d00000                                                       
Contiguous region 2: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81500000                                                       
Contiguous region 8: 10485760 bytes @ address 0x81600000                                                        
Contiguous region of 19922944 bytes total reserved at 0x80d00000.                                                                 
Memory: 43820k/65536k available (1222k kernel code, 21716k reserved, 81k data, 6                                                                                
4k init, 0k highmem)                    
Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)                                                             
Inode cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)                                                            
Mount-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)                                                           
Buffer-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)                                                             
Page-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)                                                            
Checking for 'wait' instruction...  unavailable.                                                
POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX                                   
PCI: Probing PCI hardware                         
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A                                                 
ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown                                                  
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A                                                 
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A                                                 
Linux NET4.0 for Linux                     
Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039                                                       
Initializing RT netlink socket                              
Starting kswapd               
Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI en                                                                                
abled     
ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A                                           
ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown                                             
ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A                                           
ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A                                           
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31                                                  
ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx                                                                           
hda: SAMSUNG SP1604N, A                     
ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87                                   
hda: 312581808 sectors (160042 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63                                                                    
Partition check:                
 hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13                                                                                
 hda14 hda15 hda16                  
RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize                                                                     
PPP generic driver version 2.4.2                                
PPP Deflate Compression module registered                                         
NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0                                 
IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP                            
IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes                                                    
TCP: Hash tables configured (establ                                 
ip_conntrack version 2.1 (512 buckets, 4096 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack                                                                          
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team                                            
NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.                                                   
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.                                             
Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed                                       
Starting rc.sysinit                   
Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts                                         
Scanning for configuration files                                
Invoking startup scripts for:                             
    platform 'trinity'                      
    implementation 'Series2'                            
    implementer 'TiVo'                      
Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist                                                     
warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory                                                        
umount: /initrd: not mounted                            
Activating swap partitions                          
Adding Swap: 130684k swap-space (priority -1)                                             
Loading core system drivers                           
Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1                                                            
Loading ircatch               
Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1                                       
Checking for Kickstart panic signal                                   
Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts                                          
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1                        
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/                                                                                
hda9 is mounted.                
/dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.                                                  
Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 62 (counted=52).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 6154, i_blocks wrong 98 (counted=88).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 154 (counted=140).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 3508 (counted=3506).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 390 (counted=384).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Unattached inode 2061

/dev/hda9: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.                                                       
        (i.e., without -a or -p options)                                        
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2                        
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/                                                                                
hda9 is mounted.                
/dev/hda9 contains a file system with errors, check forced.                                                           
Unattached inode 2061

/dev/hda9: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.                                                       
        (i.e., without -a or -p options)                                        
Can't clean /dev/hda9 - rebuilding                                  
mke2fs 1.06, 7-Oct-96 for EXT2 FS 0.5b, 95/08/09                                                
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/                                                                                
hda9 is m       
Linux ext2 filesystem format                            
Filesystem label=                 
32768 inodes, 131072 blocks                           
6553 blocks (5.00%) reserved for the super user                                               
First data block=1                  
Block size=1024 (log=0)                       
Fragment size=1024 (log=0)                          
16 block groups               
8192 blocks per group, 8192 fragments per group                                               
2048 inodes per group                     
Superblock backups stored on blocks:                                    
        8193, 16385, 24577, 32769, 40961, 49153, 57345, 65537, 73729,                                                                     
        81921, 90113, 98305, 106497, 114689, 122881

Checking for bad blocks (read-only test): done                                              
Writing inode tables: done                          
Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information: done                                                               
Mounting /var             
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)                                
Cleaning up files in /var                         
Checking space in /var                      
Mounting initial environment                            
Starting logging daemons                        
Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch                                                              
Scanning for phase1 repair scripts                                  
Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts                                                
Loading input section drivers                             
cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16                                                              
Loading output section drivers                              
Splash the screen                 
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts                                   
Remote control is  TIVO                       
MFS partition on  /dev/hda10                            
Loading Trinity dssapp                      
Look for debug board                    
/tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Aug 11 2006                                                                    
Loading irblast               
Loading ideturbo                
Loading fan           
Loading therm             
Loading TvBus router                    
Updating system clock                     
Time set to: Wed Apr  4 11:18:50 2007                                     
Enabling local route                    
Setting TCP keepalive parameters                                
Checking for additional disk                            
Start fan control                 
First temperature parameters set:                                 
  Terminal temp: 71                   
  Critical temp: 62                   
  Logging temp: 60                  
  Target temp: 50                 
  Lowest fan speed: 7                     
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.                                               
Starting TvLauncher                   
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp                                                                         
Waiting for launcher to start.                              
Launcher is running.                    
Scanning for phase2 repair scripts                                  
Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts                                           
Checking for database conversions                                 
No upgrade to load                  
Not upgrading software                      
Scanning for phase3 repair scripts                                  
Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts                                              
Starting Services.                  
Microcode version is TiVo!                          
Found hpk front panel model 1                             
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin                                                                                
g to 32       
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp                                                                         
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp                                                                         
using driver frame iter                       
ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )                        
Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter                                    
Using a smartSorter!                    
Calling ReadStream()s                     
....started status session                          
Initialize with 2 live caches                             
AddInputSection 1                 
AddInputSection 2                 
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()                                 
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()                                 
AddInputSection 3                 
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT                                             
....started status session                          
....sending Booting event                         
....sending Booting event                         
Scanning for phase4 repair scripts                                  
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts                                            
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: fakecall.tcl: command not found

rc.sysinit is complete                      
bash-2.02# ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD                                                             
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD                                                       
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD                                                       
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD                                                       
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE                                                          
....sending Done event                      
....sending Done event                      
Couldn't restrict write permissions to /dev/ttyDSS: Read-only file system                                                                         
using channel 1               
Using interface ppp0                    
Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyDSS
sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4e290e28> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&N)}.(}'}"}(}"ze~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
 0x0> <magic 0x4e290e28> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&N)}.(}'}"}(}"ze~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
 0x0> <magic 0x4e290e28> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&N)}.(}'}"}(}"ze~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
 0x0> <magic 0x4e290e28> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&N)}.(}'}"}(}"ze~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
 0x0> <magic 0x4e290e28> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&N)}.(}'}"}(}"ze~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
 0x0> <magic 0x4e290e28> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&N)}.(}'}"}(}"ze~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
 0x0> <magic 0x4e290e28> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&N)}.(}'}"}(}"ze~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
 0x0> <magic 0x4e290e28> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&N)}.(}'}"}(}"ze~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
 0x0> <magic 0x4e290e28> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&N)}.(}'}"}(}"ze~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap
 0x0> <magic 0x4e290e28> <pcomp> <accomp>]
~ }#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&N)}.(}'}"}(}"ze~LCP: timeout sending Config-Reques
ts
Connection terminated.
ATZ
```
Seems like zipper is still in there but, and fakecall.tcl is not found da goon i may take up that offer of yours.

But, have another question regarding the phone call thru ppp serial.. Tell me if i'm wrong here but, it seems that the tivo was in ro and disconected the connection.. I tried mount -0 remount,rw / but, no dice any suggestions


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

are you getting an error 81?
if so that's an issue with your card and you need to call DTV


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

How do i know if i have a error 81?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it would say so on the screen


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

It looks good I'm able to watch tv and it's able to buffer the shows but, when ever i try to manual record a screen pops up


```
Final setup steps

Before you can use DVR service functions. you need to connect the phone line and make a 
test call.

The phone line is used for a few minutes each day to get information from the 
DVR service, access DIRECTV Pay Per View and sporting events, and receive 
new feature upgrades.

Before continuing please check:
1. The phone line is connected to your recorder.
2. No one is using the phone.

Press Select to continue or left to go back ---->
```
When i press Select it takes me to Central but, i am able to watch live

[Info]
I had to lug the DVR to the other room to get to use the XP computer
and only have one of two Sat signal connected


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ok 
fakecall will solve that. You said Zipper failed on you? were there errors during the process?


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> ok
> fakecall will solve that. You said Zipper failed on you? were there errors during the process?


Yeah i was not able to connect to the tivo since 6.2a. I never had a problem with 6.2 and pretty well rounded in network settings.. Should i rezipper then check PPP serial ?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

well a ppp serial call will fail on a zippered tivo as well. so you have no bash prompt at this point?
Rbautch updated zipper either yesterday or day before to support 6.2a. I'd rezipper with the new version if you have no network.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

And to state the obvious make sure you have the 6.2a version of superpatch.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

```
Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 48 (counted=38).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 112 (counted=100).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Fix summary information? yes

/dev/hda9: 99/32768 files (13.1% non-contiguous), 8457/131072 blocks                                                                    
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2                        
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/                                                                                
hda9 is mounted.                
/dev/hda9: clean, 99/32768 files, 8457/131072 blocks                                                    
/dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2                               
Mounting /var             
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)                                
Cleaning up f            
Checking space in /var                      
Mounting initial environment                            
Starting logging daemons                        
Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch                                                              
Scanning for phase1 repair scripts                                  
Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts                                                
Loading input section drivers                             
cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16                                                              
Loading output section drivers                              
Splash the screen                 
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts                                   
Remote control is  TIVO                       
MFS partition on  /dev/hda10                            
Loading Trinity dssapp                      
Look for debug board                    
/tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Aug 11 2006                                                                    
Loading irblast               
Loading ideturbo                
Loading fan           
Loading therm             
Loading TvBus router                    
Updating system clock                     
Time set to: Wed Apr  4 11:38:05 2007                                     
Enabling local route                    
Setting TCP keepalive parameters                                
Checking for additional disk                            
Start fan control                 
First temperature parameters set:                                 
  Terminal temp: 71                   
  Critical temp: 62                   
  Logging temp: 60                  
  Target temp: 50                 
  Lowest fan speed: 7                     
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.                                               
Starting TvLauncher                   
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp                                                                         
Waiting for launcher to start.                              
Launcher is running.                    
Scanning for phase2 repair scripts                                  
Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts                                           
Checking for database conversions                                 
No upgrade to load                  
Not upgrading software                      
Scanning for phase3 repair scripts                                  
Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts                                              
Starting Services.                  
Microcode version is TiVo!                          
Found hpk front panel model 1                             
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin                                                                              
g to 32       
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp                                                                         
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp                                                                         
using driver frame iter                       
ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )                        
Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter                                    
Using a smartSorter!                    
Calling ReadStream()s                     
....started status session                          
Initialize with 2 live caches                             
AddInputSection 1                 
AddInputSection 2                 
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()                                 
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()                                 
AddInputSection 3                 
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT                                             
....sending Booting event                         
....started status session                        
P
Scanning for phase4 repair scriptssize 32 bytes.                    
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scriptsache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.               
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: fakecall.tcl: command not founddmaster5) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19

rc.sysinit is complete                      
bash-2.02# ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOADsical RAM map:                            
 memory: 04000000 
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
On node 0 totalpages: 16384                           
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOADages.                 
zone(2): 0 pages.               
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOADle=2,115200 upgradesoftware                            
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE      
Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 coun              
FPU revision is: 00005410region 2: 1048576 bytes @
Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.                       
Contiguous region 8: 10485
Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.

Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19                                                 
Memory: 43820k/65536k availabl
:25 PST 2004el code, 217
Determined physical RAM map:                            
 memory: 04000000 @ 00000000 (usable)          
4k init, 0k highmem)      
On node 0 totalpages: 16384hash table entries: 8192 (o
zone(0): 16384 pages.                     
zone(1): 0 pages.                 
zone(2): 0 pages.ash table entries
Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,11

Contiguous region 8: 10485760 bytes @ address 0x81600000rmance testing by UNIFIX                                
Contiguous region of 19922944 bytes total reserved at 0x80d00000.omem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A                           
Memory: 43820k/65536k available (1222k kernel code, 21716k reserved, 81k data, 6                                          
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81)
4k init, 0k highmem)                    
Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)a 16550A                                                 
Lin
Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07
Buffer-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)                                                             
Page-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)                                      
ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 
Checking for 'wait' instruction...  unavailable.                    
ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq =
POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX                       
ttyS03 at 0
PCI: Probing PCI hardware16550A                   
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550AIDE driver Revision: 6.31                        
ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknownem bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=x
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A                          
hda: SAMSUNG SP1604N, 
Initializing RT netlink sockethda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13  
Starting kswapd               
Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI en   
RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize       
abled     
ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A       
PPP generic driver version 2.4.2   
ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknownression module registered                    
ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A for NET4.0                                
ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A              
IP: routing cache hash table
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31                         
TCP: Hash tables configu
Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts                                  
 hda14 hda15 hda16r configuration fi
RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize                        
    platform 'trinity'                      
PPP generic driver version 2.4.2                        
    imp
PPP Deflate Compression module registeredasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if th
NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (512 buckets, 4096 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack                   
Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team                     
Loading ircatch       
NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.                                   
Checking for Ki
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.         
Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart 
Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed         
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1     
Starting rc.sysinitext2fs_check_if_mou
Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scriptsining whether /dev/                      
Scanning for configuration files                         
hda9 i
Invoking startup scripts f                        
umount: /initrd: not mounted

Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong
Activating swap partitionsblocks to counted? yes    
Adding Swap: 130684k swap-space (priority -1)

Inode 6152, i_bloc
Loading core system drivers.  Set i_blocks to counted?
Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1

Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 390 (counte
Loading ircatchlocks to counte
Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1                                       
Checking for Kickstart panic signal

/dev/hda9: UNEXPECTED 
Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts                                          
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2                    
Can
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/Oct-96 for EXT2 FS 0.5b, 95/08/09                                               
hda9 is mounted._mount: No such 
/dev/hda9 contains a file system with errors, check forced.

/dev/hda9: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.ocks (5.00%) reserved for the super user               
        (i.e., without -a or -p options)ta block=1                  
Block size=
Can't clean /dev/hda9 - rebuilding
Fragment size=1024 (log=0)       
mke2fs 1.06, 7-Oct-96 for EXT2 FS 0.5b, 95/08/09 
8192 blocks per group, 8192 fragments per grou
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/          
Superblock backups stored on blocks:                                 
hda9 is mounted. 16385, 24577, 3
Linux ext2 filesystem format537, 73729,                 
Filesystem label=                 
32768 inodes, 131072 blocks921, 90113, 98305, 106497, 
6553 blocks (5.00%) reserved for the super user

Checking for bad blocks (rea
First data block=1                  
Block size=1024 (log=0)   
Writing inode table
Fragment size=1024 (log=

Checking for bad blocks (read-only test): done              
Scanning for phase1 repair scri
Writing inode tables: done          
Running boot St
Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information: done                 
Loading input section drivers                
Mounting /varcobra module 
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 0x10 LNBPB 0x16                
Cleaning up files in /var                    
Load
Checking space in /varers                   
Mounting initial environment

Loading fan           
Loading therm             
Loading TvB
Loading output section driverspdating system clock          
Splash the screenet to: Wed Apr  4
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts               
Enabling local rout
Remote control is  TIVOtting TCP keepalive par
MFS partition on  /dev/hda10          
Checking for addi
Loading Trinity dssapp                
Start
Look for debug board        
First tempe
/tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Aug 11 2006mp: 71                   
  Critical temp: 62

Launcher is r
First temperature parameters set:ng for phase2 repair scripts     
  Terminal temp: 71         
Running b
  Critical temp: 62cation scripts     
  Logging temp: 60                  
  Target temp: 50abase conversions
  Lowest fan speed: 7           
No upgrad
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.re                      
Scanning for phase3 re
Starting TvLauncher                   
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp                          
Starting Services.

Not upgrading software                      
Scanning for phase3 repair scriptsrewallPort: Poking hole through fi
Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts                                              
Starting Services. driver frame iter
Microcode version is TiVo!LogFrequency( 0 sec )     
Found hpk front panel model 1reating ApgDriverFrameIter   
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting ReadStream()s                     
....started status session                 
g to 32 
Initi
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protion 1                 
AddInputSection 2

..
Using a smartSorter!nt                  
Calling ReadStream()soting event          
....started status sessionr phase4 repair scripts   
Initialize with 2 live caches 
Running boot Stage G_PostAp
AddInputSection 1                 
AddInputSection 2        
/etc/rc.
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup() command not found               
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()

rc.sysinit is comple
AddInputSection 3      
bash-2.02#
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT_LOAD                                        
....started status sessionnager Transition from stat
....sending Booting event                         
....sending Booting event

Restarting system.                  
CPU revision is: 00005430                     
usi
FPU revision is: 00005410 
Using interface ppp0   
Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.                           
sent [LCP ConfReq id=0
Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. <accomp>]                                 
Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19}"}(}"ze~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap                                     
:25 PST 2004            
zone(2): 0 pages.comp>]           
Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftwaret [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap                                                 
=false      
Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usecp> <accomp>]                                    
Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS}'}"}(}"ze~sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyn
Contiguous region 1: 8388608 bytes @ address 0x80d00000                            
 0x0> <magic 0x4e290e28> <
Contiguous region 2: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81500000  
~ÿ}#À!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}&N)}.(}'}"}(}"ze~sent [
Contiguous region 8: 10485760 bytes @ address 0x81600000

 0x0> <magic 0x4e290e28> <pcomp> <accomp>]   
4k init, 0k highmem)                  
~
Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes) id=0x1 <asyncmap                                            
Inode cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes) <pcomp> <accomp>]                                          
Mount-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)fReq id=0x1 <asyncmap                                      
Buffer-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)0e28> <pcomp> <accomp>]                                      
Page-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap                                    
Checking for 'wait' instruction...  unavai

ATZ   
bash-2.02# rw     
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A             
bash-2.02# mount -0 remount,rw     
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A 0                          
Usage: mount [-lhV] 
Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4ount -a [-nfFrsvw] [-t vfs
Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039unt [-nfrsvw] [-o options] special | node              
Initializing RT netlink socket     
       mount [-nfrsvw] [
Starting kswapdoptions] specia
Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enial device can be indicated by  -L label  or  -U uuid .                         
abled     
ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 1.02# mount -0 re                     
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31ptions] special node                              
ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx -L label  or  -U uuid .                                                   
hda: SAMSUNG SP1604N, ATA DISK drive remount,rw/                        
ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87                        
Usage: mou
hda: 312581808 sectors (160042 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63                                        
       mount [-nfrsvw] [-o 
Partition check:| node          
 hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13options] special node                                                           
 hda14 hda15 hda               
PPP Deflate Compression module registered              
CPU revision is: 00005430 
NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0ion is: 00005410                 
IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCPcache 32kb, linesize 32 byte
IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4KbytesPrimary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.         
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind 8192)[email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:
ip_conntrack version 2.1 (512 buckets, 4096 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack       
:25 PST 2004            
Determined physical RAM map:             
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team(usable)                                    
NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.    
zone(0): 16384 pages.                     
zon
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 fil   
zone(2): 0 p          
Contiguous regi
    implementation 'Series2' 0x80d00000                 
    implementer 'TiVo'               
Contig
Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist                                                  
Co
warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory                                                     
Co
umount: /initrd: not mountedytes total reserved at 0x80d
Activating swap partitions                          
Adding Swap: 130684k swap-space (priority -1)able (1222k kernel code, 21716k reserved, 81k
Loading core system drivers                           
Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports it, 0k highmem)

hda9 is mounted.ache hash table 
/dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.                                               
Ch
Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=12).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes                    
POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=4).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A

Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 48 (counted=34).  Set i_blocks tos a unknown

Fix summary information? yes                    
Linux N

/dev/hda9: 61/32768 files (1.6% non-contiguous), 4263/131072 blocksersity Computer Society NET3.039                                   
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2ializing RT netlink sock
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/sion 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI en                 
hda9 is mounted.                
/dev/hda9: clean, 61/32768 files, 4263/131072 blocksxb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A                    
/dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2t 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a u
Mounting /var             
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)t 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 165
Cleaning up files in /var                    
ttyS
Checking space in /var 80) is a 16550A      
Mounting initial environment

Starting logg            
hda: SAMSUNG SP1604N, ATA DISK drive  
Loading input section drivers    
ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x43
cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16ectors (160042 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63          
Loading output section drivers                           
Pa
Splash the screen            
 hda
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 
Remote control is  TIVO                       
MFS partition on  /dev/hda10         
 hda14 hda15 hda16
Loading Trinity dssappISK driver initialized
Look for debug board6K size 1024 blocksi
/tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Aug 11 2006  
PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Loading irblastression modu   
Loading idet           
Checking for additional diskp_conntrack version 2.1 (512
Start fan control) - 152 bytes per
First temperature parameters set:                                 
  Terminal temp: 71_tables: (C) 2000-2
  Critical temp: 62eam                
  Logging temp: 60         
NET4: Un
  Target temp: 501.0/SMP for Linux
  Lowest fan speed: 7                     
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.tem) readonly.                                 
Starting TvLauncher unused kernel memo
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp                 
Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts              
Waiting for launcher to start.nning for configuratio        
Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts       
    implementer 'TiVo'             
Checking for database conversionsearing ramdisk, if they exist    
No upgrade to load                  
Not upgrading softwarean't open /var/mtab: N
Scanning for phase3 repair scripts                                  
Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts                     
Activating swap partitio
Starting Services.         
Adding S
Microcode version is TiVo!iority -1)                
Found hpk front panel model 1Loading core system drivers  
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctinttyS1                                                            
Loading ircatc
g to 32       
PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp      
Checking for Kickstart panic signal                               
....started status session
Initialize with 2 live caches
AddInputSection 1
AddInputSection 2
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
AddInputSection 3
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT
....sending Booting event
....started status session
Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: fakecall.tcl: command not found

rc.sysinit is complete
bash-2.02# ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
....sending Done event
....sending Done event

bash-2.02#
```


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks guys for helping. I've been working on this since 3 I wait for guide data to download some where between 3 and 6:05 to try to see if i had anymore sticks to make a call out but, sorry to drag you guys in here. I feel like a robot lol

I do have the new 6.2a.tcl and the MRV67 that was included in Nutkase's zip.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Just tell me straight doctor will i ever record again ... lol

[More info]
created after report of 3.0 release but iso cd reports 2.9

This is what i saw every time i used the iso

root 4
boot 3

something about upgrade= fase

then Copied tools like busybox etc

then vmlinux
1+ in
1+ out

wireless adapter: n
Installing drivers

Tivo ip:
Router IP:

prompt


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

I think i got it working thanks guys

Bless you bless you all


----------



## DOBOK (Apr 2, 2007)

hello luder,reading your thread this morning i find that i have the exact same problem.i upgraded to 160gb reset everything,got my channels back but im supposed to make that call too and i never had to before,there fore i'm guessing i'm missing my fake call too.i have a hughes sd-dvr40 tha t i upgraded with 6.2.Could you explain how u fixed yours. 

newbie dobok


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

My issue was a hardrive issue I was lucky i had some backup of the drive witch I always keep just incase something goes wrong..

What if i were you I would carefully read the following links....
http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/
http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html

If your home computer has a sata drive i would use 
http://mfslive.org

Make sure you have the right equipment and know your computer before you read these great links.


----------



## DOBOK (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks,i loaded my old drive back in till i figure out how to do this!my computer has a barracuda which i believe is seagate hd so i'm not sure what to do except read everything i can so i understand it all.hopefully 1 day i will take the plunge. THANKS for the info and happy viewing.


DOBOK


----------



## DOBOK (Apr 2, 2007)

sorry luder; what is the difference between 6.2 and6.2a. wich one is better and why!!!!



DOBOK


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

6.2a has the new US Daylight Savings Time adjustment date and also supposedly fixed an enhanced guide data issue and some other minor fixes.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

DOBOK said:


> sorry luder; what is the difference between 6.2 and6.2a. wich one is better and why!!!!
> 
> DOBOK


p.m me


----------



## DOBOK (Apr 2, 2007)

so its better to hack these tivos with as many fixes from tivo as possible! so it does make a difference what level your tivo is at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! also when you go to hack your tivo you have to use the right programs,right. trying to learn-DOBOK


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

DOBOK said:


> so its better to hack these tivos with as many fixes from tivo as possible! so it does make a difference what level your tivo is at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! also when you go to hack your tivo you have to use the right programs,right. trying to learn-DOBOK


The simplest way to hack a directTV w/ Tivo is The Zipper. The support Thread is here and the wiki (here) has a lot of good information.

Be sure to *read and understand note 1 on the the zipper page* if you are really unsure of what to do. Zipper is very easy to do but can be a little scary the first time. With only a few exceptions that we know of many new tivo hackers have started with the zipper successfully. Just be sure you get compatible networking adapters, and also read my signature and get a serial cable. READ as much as you can here and at the other place (deal data base . com (remove spaces)) and try to follow what they are doing.


----------



## MontyL (Dec 15, 2003)

Looks like I'm in the same boat ludor found himself in; having Zippered my DSR7000 a month ago, played with it until botching  an edit of the author file (stupid mistake), whereupon it page flipped (right term?) to the other partition and reverted to Plain Jane Vanilla DirecTiVo. No hacks, no backdoors, no evidence that anything other than DirecTV standard resides inside...

No bash, so I yanked and re-Zippered... still Plain Jane, Zipper went smoothly and normally. (Hey, who's the bright individual who decided to make up DB9 Female serial cables when darned near every PC sold in the last 10 years has female serial ports?)

Try it again... still Plain Jane.

Do I need to wipe all partitions from the drive and start from scratch?  

As long as I'm being a pest... is there any benefit to backing up the 6.2a image that it seems to be running now to use with the updated Zipper, and, if so, I use mfs_backup?

(Dangerous TiVoNoob with no fear of completely thrashing it; Mama's TiVo is safe from the torx for now, and hard drives are cheap)


----------



## MontyL (Dec 15, 2003)

Sure enough, cleared the partition table with fdisk (zipper CD, not WinDoze), zippered the drive again, stuffed it back into the 7000, am working my way through the enhancements script via telnet as I type.

Was there a better "non-destructive" method?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

MontyL said:


> Was there a better "non-destructive" method?


That's a little bit hard to say without a little more information (logs and such). Glad you got it working though.


----------



## MontyL (Dec 15, 2003)

Not that I'm wishing for it, but next time I'll try digging into the logs, hope I can find them.  

Takes a lot of the enjoyment out when the brain doesn't process and retain new information like it used to...


----------

